# wife wants a baby



## ArcadeFire (Sep 21, 2012)

She just came out with it tonight, I wasn't expecting it at all, I mean we have talked about having children one day, but I didn't think she was thinking about this as seriously as she has been.


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, I don't think couples talk specifically enough about children before getting married. Like you, my H and I both wanted to have kids, but I didn't realize he meant that he wanted kids while we were young (in our 20s), while I wanted to wait until my career was established before becoming a mom.

Anyways....
What issues do you see with becoming parents? IMO there's never a great time to have a kid -- they are expensive (average cost is $300,000 to age 18!), demand attention, and force you to adopt a new demanding role as parent -- but I wouldn't trade my kids for anything (career or $$). It wasn't until I became a mom that I truly understood why parents are willing to run into a collapsing burning building or jump in front of a moving truck just to have a small chance of saving their kid. But, I would totally do that for my children (and so would my H).


----------



## ArcadeFire (Sep 21, 2012)

We are still young, mid twenties. I guess it would just be such a change of lifestyle, we are happy, I guess I'm a little afraid to change things up, but she really wants to start a family soon. I do too, but Its such a big deal


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

We waited 10 years (I was 31) to have our kid. Best decision ever. 

That said, this needs to be something you BOTH agree on. I'd go visit a MC about it, if it's putting distance between you.


----------

